
Google Chromecast is down world-wide - cs2818
https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/google-chromecast-is-down-world-wide/
======
parshimers
I really wish Google was less opaque about problems like this, rare as they
are. The only way to know this is happening right now is to get frustrated
enough to search around reddit, the only official indication is through
Twitter, etc.

------
senorsmile
Google home doesn't appear to be working right now.

slack is also down.

